
Jane Jacobs never adequately thought through the implications of gentrification - jseliger
https://newrepublic.com/article/138071/bright-lights-small-government
======
chmaynard
The author is apparently a Ph.D. student in Sociology at NYU. The article
looks like an opinion piece, not a scholarly commentary on Jane Jacobs' work,
but I haven't read the entire article yet.

[http://sociology.as.nyu.edu/object/soc.maxhollerancandidate](http://sociology.as.nyu.edu/object/soc.maxhollerancandidate)

------
PaulHoule
I think it is funny how Jane Jacob's arguments are so similar to those of
Venturi defending the "commercial strip" architecture which is also a
vernacular architecture. (i.e. Learning from Las Vegas is the only
architecture book where they have quotes about their designs such as "If this
is what I wanted I wouldn't have hired an architect")

------
wglb
Editorializing the title. Proper title should be _Bright Lights, Small
Government_

